# Area it takes for a beehive



## MahemMary (Mar 22, 2006)

I was thinking about putting the bee hive on a wooden platform (like a deck) - that way I would not have to mow immediately around the hive.

I was thinking of putting 2 hives on the same platform and having the space that I need to work with be decked also. 

How big should the deck be? And I would need to use treated lumber but would the smell of the treated lumber be a problem?

Also, I do not know how far apart the bee hives should be. 

Do you normally put some kind of fencing around it? 

I am in Texas and we have wild hogs on our place - don't know if that would be a problem for the hives.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

You can butt the hives tight together, I wouldn't want to stand on the deck since the jiggling could upset them more.

Treated lumber for the deck won't be a problem.

Bears and skunks are a problem for bees, I don't know about hogs although I bet they would have a sweet tooth


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

When starting your hives ANYWHERE, first think: How am I going to carry, lift, move these (60lb.+) supers? How many steps can you carry that extra weight up and down? How far, from where I can cart/drive up to are the hives placed? How far from the house (honey processing building) are they? Get the idea?? 

If hogs are real problem --you can drive a 8ft. 'T' post in the ground and use a woven 'tie-down' to attach the hive to the post.. I did this when we were going to have a hurricane come thru..No problems at all. 

Mowing--I mow around the hives but up close I use my veil and weed-eat in front and up close to the hives.. I do it early am with the girls are still in the hive..


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is a link of a previous thread dealing with a similar issue.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=213758

When I built my rack/support I also had to keep my boarders in mind and because its in a fixed position shade and sunlight. Its actually facing a hill and I the previous year I had mapped out the shadow the hill line cast so that, at Winter Solstice, at Noon, I know they will still be getting sunlight.

I also have a boarding operation with about 28 horses to date and about as twice as many riders (riding classes and visitors) over the year so I wanted to make sure that they were a good distance away, not because I think anything would happen, but because people would worry about them, regardless of the time I have spent educating them to date.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

From all the things I have read I was thinking about placing my hives on some old carpet that I have saved to keep the weeds down - or do I have to have to have them up off the ground?


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

notenoughtime said:


> From all the things I have read I was thinking about placing my hives on some old carpet that I have saved to keep the weeds down - or do I have to have to have them up off the ground?


I think anything that helps keep moisture and pests out is a plus.

Keeping them off the ground does that.

If you go the carpet route, simply use cinder blocks. Those are probably the most common ones I have seen.

This is my first batch of hives and I wanted it to look nice since its in view of the road. So made a fancy rack. 

I am going to put a couple medium long hives (which look like TBHs) down on another part of my property strictly for pollination. Those are going to be on blocks and nothing fancy.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks I will keep them up with cinder blocks. I have my hives ready to go (3) - suppose to order the bees in Jan and pick up in April. Patience is not my strong point and really anxious to get started. So I will keep reading my "beekeeping for dummies" and learning from this forum a place with soooo much wisdom.


----------



## MahemMary (Mar 22, 2006)

Many thanks to everyone for the answers.

Durandal, I really like your setup. I am actually lucky in that my bees will be on 36-1/2 acreas and out of sight of the road so looking nice isn't a necessity but would be a bonus.


----------

